# Spiders of Madagascar



## stevetastic (Jul 29, 2008)

*Madagascar*

http://picasaweb.google.com/attackofthesteve


my web album from my trip to madagascar.  lots of inverts and reptiles and of course lemurs!


----------



## bengerno (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Steve!

Amazing pics thanks for sharing, you lucky man! 
Did you were in any chameleon farm?


----------



## stevetastic (Jul 31, 2008)

*chameleon farm*

I worked for 3 weeks at a place that breeds chameleons and other reptiles/amphibians/inverts for release.  Not really up to western standards but they do the best they can with what they have.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 31, 2008)

stevetastic said:


> I worked for 3 weeks at a place that breeds chameleons and other reptiles/amphibians/inverts for release.  Not really up to western standards but they do the best they can with what they have.


At least they try...
I was alway curious how does It look like, I mean a farm.
Do they release the animals to the wild?


----------



## stevetastic (Aug 8, 2008)

bengerno said:


> At least they try...
> I was alway curious how does It look like, I mean a farm.
> Do they release the animals to the wild?


they say they do...  but while walking throught the woods one day i saw to of the guys who work there hiding a old sprite bottle in a bush and when i checked it out it had 2 Furcifer willsii in it.  i of course took the grass plug that was keeping them in out and high tailed it out of there before anyone found me


----------



## border (Aug 17, 2008)

stevetastic said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/attackofthesteve
> 
> 
> my web album from my trip to madagascar.  lots of inverts and reptiles and of course lemurs!


:worship: Amazing pics...and great trip:clap:


----------



## stevetastic (Jan 24, 2009)

*just an awesome video i tool while i was there*

Indrie indrie. (picks up at around 0:50)

sorry it is kinda shakey.  i was hanging by an arm and a leg from the side of a rather steep mountain (like 85 degree angle mountain)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZeIp42j0Xo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZeIp42j0Xo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JColt (Jan 25, 2009)

lol! You should see my cats right now, They are freaking out, haha. Shakey? Hell I do worse when sitting in a chair with a camera. Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------

